# Fry with Ich?



## covertune (Aug 10, 2012)

Is it possible that my little Dalmatian Molly fry has Ich? It's still swimming around and eating, just looks like there's some tiny white specs on it's caudal fin. It's only four or five days old.

The adults in the tank all look fine. I just did a 25% WC yesterday. There's a tiny bit of salt in the tank.. about 1tsp (10 gal tank), but I'm afraid to add more because there's also an Apple Snail in the tank.

ETA: It's marine salt - Instant Ocean, to be specific


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Sorry, no one has responded. I'm just checking in on how your fish are doing.
I've had an ich scare before, noticing white spots on my fish after a WC, but it turned out just to be bubbles. The spots of course went away after a couple hours.

I use paraguard for ich but I'm not sure how it affects fry.


----------



## covertune (Aug 10, 2012)

The adults all still seem fine. I haven't seen the fry since yesterday morning, so he may be dead already.


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

I've noticed that my fry come and go. I've had a hard time getting into breeding myself. Stick with it. From what I've seen and heard guppies and mollies are a great way to learn, they seem to give you the best chance of breeding.


----------



## covertune (Aug 10, 2012)

Oh I spent months trying to breed guppies, these mollies were/are not a breeding project.. Too many deaths already.


----------

